# Can anyone here draw/ digital paint?



## ozwizm (Apr 16, 2011)

I have this monster thats in the first chapter of one of my books, and i would love if someone can draw it for me so i can put it as my icon or whatever its called for this site. I hope I'm not asking too much. I'm ok at drawing i guess. People say that I am really good already ad have great potential, but i hate my work (as they say we are our worst critics) So if someone draws this for me, I will draw something for them. I can PM you the details of what it should look like, and also quotes from the book describing the monster.


----------



## Talespinner (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd be happy to do it, I can never have too many excuses to draw.  Just send me the info on it and I'll do it. I cant make any promises on how fast it gets done though, hope you dont mind.


----------



## ozwizm (Apr 27, 2011)

can you pm me your email so i can email you the chapter?


----------



## Mdnight Falling (May 15, 2011)

I can't draw very well.. But I know someone that can draw really really well.. In fact I have her doing the cover art of all five novels in my series e.e along with a few personal ones e.e I'll ask her when I see her either on AOL or FB if I can share her fb album link with you guys >^.^< and when she mails my 4 year olds "just cause presents" I'll post the links of the drawings she did of me and my little girl.. She turned me into a centaur and Taea into a mermaid LOL She's REALLY good >^.^<


----------

